# Kwame Done for Playoffs



## Shanghai Kid

Kwame won't participate in anymore playoff games, infact, he's played his last game in a Wizards uniform ever. 

It's not because the health, if it was than I'd still be wondering how much we're gong to resign Kwame for. Fact is, the team has told him to stay home because he's become too much of a team distraction. That's right guys, Kwame has become a team cancer.

So the Kwame era is done in DC, 3 months of good play mixed in with 4 years of utter dissapointment. Let's hope Ernie gets something decent back in a sign and trade.


----------



## MJG

*Kwame Benched for Remainder of Playoffs*

Link (on page three)



> WASHINGTON, DC – Washington Wizards President of Basketball Operations Ernie Grunfeld announced today that forward Kwame Brown will not participate for the remainder of the playoffs.
> 
> "Coach Jordan and I met with Kwame this morning," said Grunfeld. "The three of us felt it was best for both the Wizards organization and Kwame that he no longer participate in the remainder of the playoffs. The team will move forward in our participation in the playoffs, and we will have no further comment regarding this issue. We are moving forward. This is an exciting time for both the team and Washington, D.C."
> 
> Brown averaged 7.0 points and 4.9 rebounds in 42 games this season. He played in three postseason games, averaging 5.0 points and 5.0 rebounds.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Kwame Benched for Remainder of Playoffs*

Hey MJG, how do you feel about it? I'm dissapointed but not surprised. Kwame has the potential to be a great player physically, but mentally the kid just does not have it. It's been 95% dissapointment with him and 5% him showing flashes of greatness.

He always has an excuse too, which is annoying.

Where's Jazzy at? He's the biggest Kwame supporter here, but even he has to admit that it's time for Kwame to be gone.


----------



## RP McMurphy

It's been apparent for quite some time that Brown won't be a Wizard next year, which is why I never believed the rumored "standing offer" of a 30 million dollar contract extension. The Wizards are better off without this bum.


----------



## UMfan83

As a Bulls fan, I say "Darn!"


----------



## MJG

*Re: Kwame Benched for Remainder of Playoffs*

A poor situation for both sides. We completely wasted a number one overall pick, and we won't even be able to take advantage of any kind of trade on his way out. Kwame has killed just about all of the value he built up last season, and will have to be more than a little lucky to find anything near as nice as the contract he turned down from us. He'll probably wind up in an Olowokandi situation, a short MLE deal from some team in a position to be willing to take a chance on him (maybe a Miami or Dallas).

Looking at Kwame, there's two sides to it, both of which I understand. On the support side, he never got a fair shake here. The only time in his four year career here that he was allowed to just do his thing, the last few months of 03-04, he was very solid. There was no other time in which he wasn't being scrutinized or blamed or treated differently. To steal an example I've read many others use, why is a guy like Dixon allowed to get 20+ minutes a night doing whatever the heck he feels like on both ends of the floor, when Kwame has made a career of getting yanked and blamed after screwing up on his first two possessions? I don't blame him in the least if he is desperate to get away from the team.

However, he has also acted like he is entitled to things that he has not seemed to have earned. I can't remember who posted it, but after our first playoff game in which he complained about the big three not sharing, someone said something along the lines of "He sure does complain and demand the ball a lot for someone who averages five points." That's a good summary of what a lot of his career has been with us. Maybe it's because he was the number one pick, maybe that's just how he is. Regardless, he always acted as though there was something owed to him when by all accounts, he rarely did much to earn those chances.

My number one hope was always that we'd be getting to where we are now with the aid of Kwame. We need a serious big man threat to ever advance further towards our hopeful goal of winning the title, and Kwame has all the required physical tools to be that threat. However, it had become more and more apparent as the season moved on that he just wasn't fitting in here. The team seemed to play better without him, and most of his best games were the ones in which everyone else was playing poorly (check the player of the game thread -- only a scant few of his good games came alongside other players playing well).

All things considered, it's probably the best thing to see the two sides split at this point. Kwame needs to get the heck out of DC, find a fresh start somewhere else. He won't have that big contract he was hoping for, but he'll have a chance to hopefully finally get his career off the ground without someone always looking over his shoulder. For us, we proved this year that our hopes and dreams of improvement weren't reliant on Kwame. He was clearly starting to be more of a distraction off the court than a help on the court. You certainly want things to work out for both sides together, but since that's not the way things were going to go, better to part ways than try to force something together that simply isn't going to work.

Let the era of Peter John Ramos in the pivot begin.


----------



## MJG

RP McMurphy said:


> It's been apparent for quite some time that Brown won't be a Wizard next year, which is why I never believed the rumored "standing offer" of a 30 million dollar contract extension. The Wizards are better off without this bum.


 I've brought up the standing offer several times throughout the season, but I think I may have been assuming too much with that. Just a pure guess, but at this point, I think that was more of a minimum deal that the team would be willing to give him if they wanted him back. As in, even if the market saw nobody willing to go about $20 million for him, they still would've given him that offer from last summer.

However, what I often took it as and what it probably wasn't was a guaranteed contract sitting at his door, ready to be signed whenever he felt like. Looking back on it, that's probably not a realistic scenario for someone like Kwame, so I'm guessing my assumption throughout the season on this part of it was wrong.

Basically, if the team wanted him back, that contract would have been there waiting for him if he wanted it. If they didn't want him back, they weren't going to force themselves to give it to him. Seems like an obvious conclusion now, not sure why I didn't think of it that way all along.


----------



## Dualie

I am in a state of shock. I still think a move to another team might be enough to spark Kwame. If he does go to another team and then "breaks out", it would be a backbreaker. It makes me sick when I see Etan Thomas will be here for a while with a hefty salary and the Kwame era is over before it ever began. I am truly devastated. 

uke:


----------



## afireinside

Kwame was my favorite Wizard.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Kwame Benched for Remainder of Playoffs*

I like the potential Kwame brings to the table.

But, I moved on a long time ago. When you hear about how our success depends on a post presence, all Kwame represented was a possiblity he could play that role. It now looks like that might not ever happen, and I am fine with that because his contributions to this season have been negligible. It is as if he wasn't really on the team. Maybe we can trade him for something or maybe he stays. We aren't really losing much at this point other than a possiblity that can be found in someone else.


----------



## Petey

If a team threw a 2 or 3 year MLE type deal at him, you don't think the Wizards would match?

-Petey


----------



## MJG

Some EG quotes and such from the Post ...



> "We had some philosophical differences," Grunfeld said, "and we're putting those behind us and focusing on the job at hand."
> 
> Brown won't travel with the team or participate in any practices for the remainder of the season. The Wizards are tied with the Chicago Bulls 2-2 in their Eastern Conference first-round series. Game 5 is Wednesday in Chicago.
> 
> "We're not going to get into specifics. We're going to do things a certain way. These players are committed to that," said Grunfeld, referring to the remaining players on the roster. "And those are the type of players we want around us."
> 
> <hr>
> Asked whether Brown was sick, Grunfeld said: "He talked to our trainer and he told him he had a stomach flu."
> 
> Asked whether Brown was upset over a lack of playing time, Grunfeld said: "Everybody likes to play as much as they can. That's typical for the NBA."
> 
> The team's action throws into doubt Brown's future with the team. He turned down a multiyear contract extension last fall, which means he will become a restricted free agent at the end of the season. Grunfeld had previously said he would like to keep Brown. On Tuesday, he was more ambiguous.
> 
> "He's still part of our organization," Grunfeld said. "We'll deal with that in the offseason. He's going to be a restricted free agent in the summer, and we'll deal with that at the appropriate time."


Considering how EG spent most of the season talking about how of course he wanted to resign Kwame and how he'd match any offer, this is certainly grim speak.


----------



## RP McMurphy

MJG said:


> I've brought up the standing offer several times throughout the season, but I think I may have been assuming too much with that. Just a pure guess, but at this point, I think that was more of a minimum deal that the team would be willing to give him if they wanted him back. As in, even if the market saw nobody willing to go about $20 million for him, they still would've given him that offer from last summer.
> 
> However, what I often took it as and what it probably wasn't was a guaranteed contract sitting at his door, ready to be signed whenever he felt like. Looking back on it, that's probably not a realistic scenario for someone like Kwame, so I'm guessing my assumption throughout the season on this part of it was wrong.


The problem with taking these kinds of comments at face value is that a lot of the things teams say to the media, are meant to be bluffs that throw off other teams, they're not meant to be informative statements for fans.

If other teams thought the Wizards were going to match any offer for Brown, then if they wanted him, they'd have to trade for him. But if they expected the Wizards to let him go at the end of the season, they could sign him as a free agent and not have to give up anything for him. That's why the Wizards made that statement about the "standing offer," because they wanted to at least get *something* for their former first overall pick. I don't think Grunfeld has had any intention of re-signing Brown for quite awhile. Of course, the rest of the NBA called the Wizards' bluff and they're going to lose him for nothing anyway.


----------



## One on One

I have supported Kwame for the better part of the last 4 years, although I've been down on him these last few months. He does always have an excuse, which is troubling, but there's no way he's not going to become a star in this league. You hear him in interviews and he sounds smart, unassuming, and a great guy, but then all this stuff happens behind closed doors. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## HKF

I still believe he'll be better in another organization, playing with guys who actually want to give him the ball. Kwame go to New Jersey.


----------



## mambo47

HKF said:


> I still believe he'll be better in another organization, playing with guys who actually want to give him the ball. Kwame go to New Jersey.


Bingo! Therin lies the problem - I see Kwame fighting for position and guys tossing up 3 pointers just to get theirs. I give you that he should have been more adult about it, but this team is choc full of selfish gunners.

I have also suspected the team was setting him up for a lowball salary-wise,
there were many occasions when Kwame had a great first half never to be seen in the second half. I guess that backfired.

I hope he goes to a team with a great point guard - like NJ.


----------



## adarsh1

oh **** no...it's over...damn


----------



## One on One

HKF said:


> I still believe he'll be better in another organization, playing with guys who actually want to give him the ball. Kwame go to New Jersey.


I think our guards are maturing as we watch these playoff games. Gilbert looks more than happy to give up the ball these last two games, moreso than at any point during the season. He's no longer playing in pass-or-shot mode. Seems he's learning to just play and if there's a pass, he'll pass it, and if he's got a shot, he'll take it. I could see Kwame getting a lot of touches next season if we can work things out.


----------



## MJG

What do people think on our odds of giving him the qualifying offer? Will we simply decide that enough is enough and let him go cleanly, or will we enter the more complex and risky world of having him become restricted?


----------



## mambo47

One on One said:


> I think our guards are maturing as we watch these playoff games. Gilbert looks more than happy to give up the ball these last two games, moreso than at any point during the season. He's no longer playing in pass-or-shot mode. Seems he's learning to just play and if there's a pass, he'll pass it, and if he's got a shot, he'll take it. I could see Kwame getting a lot of touches next season if we can work things out.



It will never work, EJ's offense calls for "garbage" type players on the front line. That is not Kwame's strong suit.


----------



## One on One

MJG said:


> What do people think on our odds of giving him the qualifying offer? Will we simply decide that enough is enough and let him go cleanly, or will we enter the more complex and risky world of having him become restricted?


I'm not sure exactly how it all works. I think we should do what was done with Etan last year...see what he can get, then match it if it's not too high.


----------



## mambo47

One on One said:


> I'm not sure exactly how it all works. I think we should do what was done with Etan last year...see what he can get, then match it if it's not too high.


I don't think he would want to be here. I bet he ends up in LA.


----------



## One on One

mambo47 said:


> I don't think he would want to be here. I bet he ends up in LA.


See my other thread about firing EJ. I don't think Kwame and EJ can co-exist, but I don't think Kwame has any problems at all with the city or his teammates. It's just another bad player-coach relationship that is the driving force behind all this.


----------



## mambo47

One on One said:


> See my other thread about firing EJ. I don't think Kwame and EJ can co-exist, but I don't think Kwame has any problems at all with the city or his teammates. It's just another bad player-coach relationship that is the driving force behind all this.


The problem is that Eddie is a success right now, even though he wont get very far with a perimeter team. Kwame has not been able to build on last year's improvement because of various reasons.

If you read the opinions of the area sports writers they seem to be saying good riddance Kwame. Another player who will return to drop 50 on us.


----------



## One on One

mambo47 said:


> The problem is that Eddie is a success right now, even though he wont get very far with a perimeter team. Kwame has not been able to build on last year's improvement because of various reasons.
> 
> If you read the opinions of the area sports writers they seem to be saying good riddance Kwame. Another player who will return to drop 50 on us.


Well, all I'm saying is that if I were Ernie Grunfeld, I would probably try to find a replacement at coach and re-sign Kwame and start anew. Find a coach that emphasizes D and inside play more than EJ does. I'm not saying that this is likely to happen, but it's what I would do.


----------



## ZonkerBL

UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH!!!! What a collosal mistake. Kwame's trade value just went through the floor. Maybe we can still get at least a first round draft pick for him, if enough teams are bidding for him.

Maybe he'll end up in NY. He deserves it.

Ernie Grunfeld must shower in money. How can you throw money away so cavalierly? Maybe EJ demanded it.


----------



## MJG

One on One said:


> I'm not sure exactly how it all works. I think we should do what was done with Etan last year...see what he can get, then match it if it's not too high.


 Basically ...

* We have until a certain date (around draft time, I believe) to offer Kwame a qualifying offer, a one year contract that for him is valued at around $7 million. He doesn't have to accept or anything, all we have to do is offer it to him. If we do not, he becomes an unrestricted free agent, able to sign wherever he wants for whatever he wants with nothing we can do about it.

* If we do the qualifying offer, he becomes a restricted free agent. From here, he has a couple of options. First, he can sign with us for whatever we offer him. Second, he can sign with another team, but then we have 15 days to match their offer (as with Etan last summer). Third, he can accept the qualifying offer -- in other words, take the one year $7 million deal from us, which would leave him an unrestricted free agent next summer.

* At any point before he signs it, we can take back the qualifying offer and make him unrestricted. If for some reason we put it forward on June 20th, but decide on July 10th we would rather not bother, we can cut him loose.

No qualifying offer is much more clean and easy, but it removes pretty much all possibility of him coming back or us forcing a team that really wants him into a sign and trade. It may sound like there's little advantage to not making the offer, but if the team just wants to be over and done with him and start the process of moving on, it's the best way to go about it.


----------



## HB

Sad sad sad, hopefully you all get something good in return for him, am sure the nets would love to have him and a couple of teams out there in search of a defensive minded PF.


----------



## One on One

Hbwoy said:


> Sad sad sad, hopefully you all get something good in return for him, am sure the nets would love to have him and a couple of teams out there in search of a defensive minded PF.


Kwame is a defensive minded PF? :laugh:

Maybe in a few years, though.


----------



## afireinside

One on One said:


> Kwame is a defensive minded PF? :laugh:
> 
> Maybe in a few years, though.


Maybe not defensive minded. But he plays great man-to-man defense.


----------



## BG7

I wouldn't mind seeing Brown in a Bulls uniform last year. If he keeps his head on straight, him Curry, and Chandler would make a scary frontcourt in the East, if he doesn't keep his head on straight, Skiles will chop his head off and store the body in the basement.


----------



## MJG

I don't know how well he'd work with Skiles. He's had enough first quarter benchings because of making a mistake or two for a lifetime. He'd probably become clinically depressed two months into next season.


----------



## One on One

aftermath said:


> Maybe not defensive minded. But he plays great man-to-man defense.


Yeah, I agree he's great on man-to-man D when his head is all there. But, to be great on D, he needs to do a lot of things better, mostly off the ball.


----------



## One on One

I could see Kwame doing well on the Lakers, especially if Phil comes back. Phil doesn't yell much and doesn't yank his players when they are stinking it up. Plus, Kobe is reaching out to his younger teammates and is more of an encourager. Lakers definitely need an inside guy. Who knows...maybe we'll be talking about Kobe-Kwame in a few year! :laugh:

"KOBE TO KWAME!!!!!" got a ring to it


----------



## HKF

Kwame is a Center though. I think he could actual be useful there. He needs to go somewhere where he can regain his confidence. His agent shouldn't be worrying about money, moreso his clients' confidence in his game. If Kwame is smart, he'll go where Jason Kidd, Baron Davis, Stephon Marbury and Steve Nash are. That's where the established PG's with the credentials of putting up big assist numbers reside. All except Baron, are pretty adept at feeding the post. 

I bet watching Kwame on NJ next year, would be like night and day and everyone will be pissed he left. However, the way this team is constructed, he'll never be successful.


----------



## Da Grinch

HKF said:


> Kwame is a Center though. I think he could actual be useful there. He needs to go somewhere where he can regain his confidence. His agent shouldn't be worrying about money, moreso his clients' confidence in his game. If Kwame is smart, he'll go where Jason Kidd, Baron Davis, Stephon Marbury and Steve Nash are. That's where the established PG's with the credentials of putting up big assist numbers reside. All except Baron, are pretty adept at feeding the post.
> 
> I bet watching Kwame on NJ next year, would be like night and day and everyone will be pissed he left. However, the way this team is constructed, he'll never be successful.



I strongly doubt he'll be in new jersey next season .

he would be great there imo(its ideally his best fit ) , but there is no way they are going to get him without giving the wizards something in a sign and trade and outside of the big 3 and krstic they really dont have anything to trade except for cliff robinson (who is almost sure to have his contract ended for him , he has a team option for) next season, no one else makes more than ron mercer's 1.7 mil. so they really dont have a big enough salary to send to wash., they would have to send mercer, planinic and sign and trade at least one more deal to even be able to give kwame MLE type money in that scenerio.

i think the stronger options are ny and atl.

the hawks will likely simply offer more than the wiz would pay , ...they also have enough pieces to make a deal happen , it helps he is a georgia native .

the knicks have some things to make a deal happen as well, though not the cash the hawks do , and also a more desperate need for kwame than just about anyone else , hawks included , who can throw their money at anyone , there are only a few players the knicks have a legitamite chance at.


----------



## ZonkerBL

One on One said:


> I could see Kwame doing well on the Lakers, especially if Phil comes back. Phil doesn't yell much and doesn't yank his players when they are stinking it up. Plus, Kobe is reaching out to his younger teammates and is more of an encourager. Lakers definitely need an inside guy. Who knows...maybe we'll be talking about Kobe-Kwame in a few year! :laugh:
> 
> "KOBE TO KWAME!!!!!" got a ring to it


That's an interesting idea. You think they'd give us Medvedenko? What are the salaries on the Lakers? We definitely don't want Cook, but Grant might not be bad.


----------



## f22egl

ZonkerBL said:


> That's an interesting idea. You think they'd give us Medvedenko? What are the salaries on the Lakers? We definitely don't want Cook, but Grant might not be bad.


 I don't want Medvedenko :dead: 

As for Kwame, I have mixed feelings. He has not shown proper behavior on the basketball court during the playoffs. On the other hand, he should be probably have been playing over Jarred Jeffries and Michael Ruffin. Kwame definetely should not throw tantrums but it appears the Wizards are not allowing him to play so they wouldn't have to pay him as much in the offseason. 

Brown had good games during the last two games of the regular season and the first game of the playoffs. It didn't appear he could get into much a flow in games 2 and 3 because he only had a combined 2 shot attemt in 25 minutes.He should have played more in game 3, especially since the game wasn't that close going into the 4th quarter.

Kwame is still immature but I would beg to differ that Kwame will remain that way his whole career, even if he remained with the Wizards. Some say he may need a new start but probably the most important thing is time. 

In the end, Kwame never lived up to the hype here. It's hard to comment whether Kwame should stay definitively or not because of the lack of information behind the sceneds. Hopefully, this move is not remembered as trading Rasheed Wallace and Chris Webber; valuing social values over basketball talent


----------



## f22egl

MJG said:


> I don't know how well he'd work with Skiles. He's had enough first quarter benchings because of making a mistake or two for a lifetime. He'd probably become clinically depressed two months into next season.


 I think Skiles would be smart enough to give Harrington's minutes to Kwame Brown.


----------



## HKF

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> I strongly doubt he'll be in new jersey next season .
> 
> he would be great there imo(its ideally his best fit ) , but there is no way they are going to get him without giving the wizards something in a sign and trade and outside of the big 3 and krstic they really dont have anything to trade except for cliff robinson (who is almost sure to have his contract ended for him , he has a team option for) next season, no one else makes more than ron mercer's 1.7 mil. so they really dont have a big enough salary to send to wash., they would have to send mercer, planinic and sign and trade at least one more deal to even be able to give kwame MLE type money in that scenerio.
> 
> i think the stronger options are ny and atl.
> 
> the hawks will likely simply offer more than the wiz would pay , ...they also have enough pieces to make a deal happen , it helps he is a georgia native .
> 
> the knicks have some things to make a deal happen as well, though not the cash the hawks do , and also a more desperate need for kwame than just about anyone else , hawks included , who can throw their money at anyone , there are only a few players the knicks have a legitamite chance at.



This is all assuming that Washington tenders him. If they don't, he can walk for nothing.


----------



## ZonkerBL

f22egl said:


> I don't want Medvedenko :dead:
> 
> -- snip --
> 
> Kwame is still immature but I would beg to differ that Kwame will remain that way his whole career, even if he remained with the Wizards. Some say he may need a new start but probably the most important thing is time.


Medvedenko needs to overcome the "never met a shot he didn't like" mentality. Cliff Robinson had it early in his career and got over it, so it's possible.

Kwame has a 5 cent head. You can't fix that. You haven't been following the NBA enough, I think, because if you did you'd remember the long stream of 7 footers with 5-cent heads who came out early thinking they are hot sh!t and ended up playing in Turkey. Rashard Griffith, anyone? Same thing happened to a guy who came out after his sophomore year and got picked by Portland, can't for the life of me remember his name. Just dumb as bricks, got waived.

There's just too much history here. Kwame's small hands can't be overcome. His lack of desire can't be overcome. His inability to absorb information can't be overcome.

If he would just realize that he is incompetent on offense and does not deserve the ball in the deep post, he could be a decent rebounder/defender. But he has to not throw a snit when he doesn't get the ball.


----------



## mambo47

ZonkerBL said:


> Medvedenko needs to overcome the "never met a shot he didn't like" mentality. Cliff Robinson had it early in his career and got over it, so it's possible.
> 
> Kwame has a 5 cent head. You can't fix that. You haven't been following the NBA enough, I think, because if you did you'd remember the long stream of 7 footers with 5-cent heads who came out early thinking they are hot sh!t and ended up playing in Turkey. Rashard Griffith, anyone? Same thing happened to a guy who came out after his sophomore year and got picked by Portland, can't for the life of me remember his name. Just dumb as bricks, got waived.
> 
> There's just too much history here. Kwame's small hands can't be overcome. His lack of desire can't be overcome. His inability to absorb information can't be overcome.
> 
> 
> If he would just realize that he is incompetent on offense and does not deserve the ball in the deep post, he could be a decent rebounder/defender. But he has to not throw a snit when he doesn't get the ball.



How can a guy who dropped 30/19 on Webber and almost as much on the Pacer front court be "incompetent on defense" ? Now, if you say he was inconsistent, I'd agree. Look at his stats, last year he was the most efficient scorer the Wiz had. This offense is just perimeter oriented and caters to a "garbage time" front court.


----------



## HKF

Chris Webber and Rasheed Wallace lead me to believe it's something wrong with the organization in regards to how talented big men are used. Both guys traded and flourished somewhere else. Same thing will happen to Kwame.


----------



## afireinside

HKF said:


> Chris Webber and Rasheed Wallace lead me to believe it's something wrong with the organization in regards to how talented big men are used. Both guys traded and flourished somewhere else. Same thing will happen to Kwame.


Don't forget Ben Wallace, he was on the Wizards for awhile.


----------



## ZonkerBL

mambo47 said:


> How can a guy who dropped 30/19 on Webber and almost as much on the Pacer front court be "incompetent on defense" ? Now, if you say he was inconsistent, I'd agree. Look at his stats, last year he was the most efficient scorer the Wiz had. This offense is just perimeter oriented cater to a "garbage time" front court.


He's incompetent on offense because he turns the ball over:

Turnover/48 mins:
Gilbert: 3.52
KB: 3.51
Juan Dixon: 3.16
Larry Hughes: 3.10
Jared Jeffries: 2.76
Etan Thomas: 2.53
Brendan Haywood: 2.45
Antawn Jamison: 2.13

Keep in mind that this year he got hardly any offensive touches. His turnovers/touches numbers must be astronomical. I suppose you could calculate a turnovers/shots taken number but I always get yelled at when I do that.

It's true he has a good offensive night every once in awhile, because he's motivated to play hard 2 or 3 times a year, for whatever reason. And then he disappears.


----------



## One on One

ZonkerBL said:


> That's an interesting idea. You think they'd give us Medvedenko? What are the salaries on the Lakers? We definitely don't want Cook, but Grant might not be bad.


If that's all they have to offer, forget it. I was just thinking from Kwame's standpoint he could do well there, but I didn't realy think about what we'd get in return.


----------



## MJG

Times sheds some light on ugliness of the situation ...



> Multiple sources with the team and around the league said the decision was inevitable because of Brown's violations of team rules in the days after the Wizards' 117-99 victory over the Bulls in Game 3 on Saturday night, a game in which Brown played a season-low four minutes.
> 
> Brown missed practice the next afternoon, and the Wizards intended to suspend Brown for that reason, sources said.
> 
> Jordan told reporters at the time that the absence was excused because Brown had a stomach virus. However, sources said yesterday Brown was not excused from that practice but simply skipped it.
> 
> Jordan's announcement immediately prompted speculation that Brown wasn't sick, that he instead was protesting Jordan's decision to limit his minutes in Saturday's game.
> 
> After that game, Brown rushed from the locker room and was gone well before reporters were allowed inside.
> 
> Brown did not attend the Wizards' pregame shoot-around Monday morning, and the team again told reporters Brown was sick. However, a team source confirmed Brown's absence again was not excused.
> 
> Brown was scheduled to meet with Jordan and Grunfeld in the locker room at 3 p.m. Monday afternoon. However, two sources said Jordan received a call from Brown about 3:15 p.m. informing Jordan and Grunfeld that he would not attend the meeting.
> 
> Brown still was expected to be in uniform for Monday night's Game 4 against the Bulls, a 106-99 Wizards victory. However, Brown did not attend, precipitating a heated exchange between Brown and Jordan in the locker room yesterday morning.


Assuming all or even some of that is true, that's just terrible on Kwame's part. I've supported him strong his entire tenure here, but if he's going to act like that (during the playoffs especially), I simply don't want him in our locker room.


----------



## One on One

When I hear things like this about Kwame, I just wonder what the hell is really going on because when you hear him speak, it's clear he's a smart, mild-mannered guy, but then these situations happen.


----------



## HKF

It's obvious that he doesn't want to come back to Washington and killing his value really doesn't matter. He just doesn't want to be here anymore. Should just wish him goodbye and let him go.


----------



## MJG

Lost the link, but in the Sun-Times story on the subject, they mention that their sources say that Kwame has played his last game for us and that the team is going to strongly look to try to trade him (sign and trade, I assume they mean) this summer. Hardly news, I know, but still further evidence that anyone who still holds out hope that things will be worked out somehow should probably let it go.


----------



## One on One

In the Post today, a source said Kwame had said he felt trapped in Washington since he's an RFA.


----------



## GB

Do we have an answer to the Tyson vs. Kwame question now?


----------



## afireinside

GB said:


> Do we have an answer to the Tyson vs. Kwame question now?


No, Kwame leaving Washington has nothing to do with him being compared with Tyson.


----------



## One on One

Yeah, honestly Tyson is garbage, as well. He got owned in Game 4. He doesn't have nearly the potential Kwame does.


----------



## truth

Would you guys settle for ex Hoya Sweetney and the #30 pick...maybe you can squeeze the number 8 pick out of Zeke


----------



## One on One

truth said:


> Would you guys settle for ex Hoya Sweetney and the #30 pick...maybe you can squeeze the number 8 pick out of Zeke


Sweetney looked pretty good last time we played you guys...never expected him to be great. I think we'd rather get a guy with more potential, though, and athleticism.


----------



## Da Grinch

HKF said:


> This is all assuming that Washington tenders him. If they don't, he can walk for nothing.



they will tender him , it costs them nothing to do it, he surely wont accept it unless he has no choice, and they can always revoke it setting him free.

no one gives away what they can sell.


----------



## truth

is there any possibility some team offeres him more than the MLE????

i cant imagine it with his recent behavior.....


----------



## f22egl

truth said:


> is there any possibility some team offeres him more than the MLE????
> 
> i cant imagine it with his recent behavior.....


 Maybe Atlanta, they have a ton of money to spend.


----------



## Dualie

Going back home and playing in Atlanta would be a great fit for Kwame. He would be in a comfortable setting and be on a team with no winning expectations. It would be the most stress-free team he could play for and still start and get tons of minutes. There is still time for him to wake-up.


----------



## mambo47

Washington fans (athletic supporters) are notoriously fickle. They booed Juwan Howard out of town
and he did nothing but work hard all the time, giving us about 18/10 per.

It's just awful when you don't meet their expectations. I guess if their only successes come vicariously through an athlete it can be very frustating.

It seems we get rid of all our promising good power forwards.


----------

